# Argentina baby Argentina



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

So me and a friend just put down a deposit to go to argentina this summer for the sgt adult snowboard camp. Has anyone gone to it? Just trying to figuire out which setup to bring. I have an arbor black list 160 and a flow rush 163w.

The rush is kind of a beast however it will probably be better if the terrain is going to be all freeride. I guess i could maybe bring both.

Also, any advice on clothing would be great to, we are staying and traveling an extra week. I don't think it is supposed to be very hot during august but i am just trying to get some info.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

You're an asshole! I want to head to South America one of these years for some winter boarding in the summer!

From what I've seen on videos, it looks like they don't get the fluffy powder we get, I could be wrong though. I'd be tempted to bring a board for the chop...


----------



## Epic (Apr 13, 2013)

Nice!! I was just looking at the costs of going to Bariloche for a week this summer. Where in Argentina is the snowboard camp? Argentina covers a lot of latitude and the further south you go the colder it's going to be.


----------



## Epic (Apr 13, 2013)

poutanen said:


> From what I've seen on videos, it looks like they don't get the fluffy powder we get, I could be wrong though. I'd be tempted to bring a board for the chop...


From researching my trip they say its more heavy wet snow like Tahoe, not the fluffy powder like the Rockies.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

Wet snow, temps around 38-40, pretty high humidity for the elevation. At least that's what I remember.

Heading to Chile this summer, haven't gone there in a while.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

ya im not gonna lie, part of the reason i made this thread was to stir some envy lol.

The camp is in barilochi, or close to it anyway.

I also have a 160w darkstar i could bring. It kind of fits between the other 2 but im guessing it won't float as well since its flat.


----------



## WoodsBar (Oct 19, 2012)

Dude, If u want one advice dont come to south america to snowboard... 
Its REALLY expensive its actually more expensive then riding in europe or in the USA and here u have old lifts, runs that are badly maintened and pretty much no snow.
It just dont snow enough anywhere here in south america especially in bariloche!
If u dont want to follow my advice at least go to the resorts in the santiago area cuz they are at a higher altitude so they get more snow but even so not even close to the resorts in europe or US.
I live in Brazil and the closest ski resorts for us are in chile and argentina, to be honest with u its more worth it to travel all the way to europe or USA then taking a 3 hour flight to santiago and getting shitty ski resorts that charge u a fortune!


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

i live in canada so for me its more about the travel and the fact that there isn't much open in the northern hemisphir during that time of year. It will be fun for me just for those reasons. Thanks for the advice though.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

WoodsBar said:


> Dude, If u want one advice dont come to south america to snowboard...





Justin said:


> i live in canada so for me its more about the travel and the fact that there isn't much open in the northern hemisphir during that time of year. It will be fun for me just for those reasons. Thanks for the advice though.


You know, it's funny because I've been contemplating the same trip/location, and I know what woodsbar is saying. All the research I did pointed to it being VERY expensive and time consuming to even GET to a decent resort in Argentina/Chile.

Add to that the fact that we live in an area with some of the best snow and mountains in the world, and it would seem ludicrous for one of us to head to South America.

But then you look at Justin's reasons and it all makes sense. Something about boarding in August that just seems surreal. And seeing another part of the world at the same time makes it cool.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

If you want to spend a bunch of money to ride in the southern hemishpere, NZ would be an infinitely better choice.


If I were set on going to South America, I'd make it a surf trip.


that's what u get for trying to stir up envy - your trip is gonna suck!


just bring a 200cm Rad Air Tanker.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Actually from what I have seen I think the terrain is more varied in Argentina. It would be my personal first choice if I was headed down to the southern hemisphere for some shredding. Plus have you seen their women???


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

Based on a a bunch o' research I did a few months ago, SA (Chile, Argentina) is better than NZ. Neither place gets as much snow as the Northern Hemisphere, but neither is bad. Resort choice/location is important though. I got an east coast US vibe for the type of conditions down there. Best time to go is mid July to mid August. Much shorter season than we have.


----------



## WoodsBar (Oct 19, 2012)

If i lived in the US or canada i would never come to SA and waste money here. I would safe money to go to different places in the northern hemisphere.
U guys in the western part of the us and canada considered yourself real lucky you guys have no idea of how much money and effort it takes me to snowboard.


----------



## RagJuice Crew (Apr 8, 2012)

poutanen said:


> You know, it's funny because I've been contemplating the same trip/location, and I know what woodsbar is saying. All the research I did pointed to it being VERY expensive and time consuming to even GET to a decent resort in Argentina/Chile.
> 
> Add to that the fact that we live in an area with some of the best snow and mountains in the world, and it would seem ludicrous for one of us to head to South America.
> 
> But then you look at Justin's reasons and it all makes sense. Something about boarding in August that just seems surreal. And seeing another part of the world at the same time makes it cool.


This. I'm heading to S.A. after NZ this winter and I am ridiculously excited about the prospect. It doesn't matter that the snow won't be as good as BC or the mountains as big as Europe. It's a new place to board, new countries to visit and the excitement of everything that goes with the travel.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

snowklinger said:


> If you want to spend a bunch of money to ride in the southern hemishpere, NZ would be an infinitely better choice.
> 
> 
> If I were set on going to South America, I'd make it a surf trip.
> ...


This, too funny.

Dude, you are going to an "adult" camp? That is like a summer camp for retards, who can't travel by themselves. The whole point of international travel is to try something different, on your own....not fucking disneyland, hold your hand, order drinks for you. lol


----------



## Epic (Apr 13, 2013)

Sick-Pow said:


> This, too funny.
> 
> Dude, you are going to an "adult" camp? That is like a summer camp for retards, who can't travel by themselves. The whole point of international travel is to try something different, on your own....not fucking disneyland, hold your hand, order drinks for you. lol


You've never been on a snowboarding cruise?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Sick-Pow said:


> This, too funny.
> 
> Dude, you are going to an "adult" camp? That is like a summer camp for retards, who can't travel by themselves. The whole point of international travel is to try something different, on your own....not fucking disneyland, hold your hand, order drinks for you. lol


Different strokes for different folks. I ride alone a lot and wouldn't do the camp thing. My wife would love the camp for juat the socializing aspects of it. Either way id love to do NZ and sa....


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I've thought of going to the adult camp at Copper Woodward just to get some proper coaching. I've never had any and it would be cool I think.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

Sick-Pow said:


> This, too funny.
> 
> Dude, you are going to an "adult" camp? That is like a summer camp for retards, who can't travel by themselves. The whole point of international travel is to try something different, on your own....not fucking disneyland, hold your hand, order drinks for you. lol


lol yes i need drinks order for me thats why im going to a camp, im also bring my mom along just in case they don't know what i like.

I am going for 2 weeks, only one is to a camp. im also heading to chile next winter to do some hiking. I just went to africa last summer (zambia and the DRC) and do lots of traveling, i think going to a camp for a week will be ok.

Also, i told them i didn't need a designated hand holder for me and they could use that person to help someone else that needed both hands held...


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

WoodsBar said:


> If i lived in the US or canada i would never come to SA and waste money here. I would safe money to go to different places in the northern hemisphere.
> U guys in the western part of the us and canada considered yourself real lucky you guys have no idea of how much money and effort it takes me to snowboard.


ya its pretty hard to go and take other vacations during the winter here, everything is so close and the mountains are so beautiful. I didn't grow up in the rockies and have only lived close to them for a few years. I don't think that i will ever leave the area. The quality of life is so great.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Justin said:


> ya its pretty hard to go and take other vacations during the winter here, everything is so close and the mountains are so beautiful. I didn't grow up in the rockies and have only lived close to them for a few years. I don't think that i will ever leave the area. The quality of life is so great.


That makes two of us... actually most people I meet in Calgary don't have plans to move away. :icon_scratch:


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Justin said:


> lol yes i need drinks order for me thats why im going to a camp, im also bring my mom along just in case they don't know what i like.
> 
> I am going for 2 weeks, only one is to a camp. im also heading to chile next winter to do some hiking. I just went to africa last summer (zambia and the DRC) and do lots of traveling, i think going to a camp for a week will be ok.
> 
> Also, i told them i didn't need a designated hand holder for me and they could use that person to help someone else that needed both hands held...


:eusa_clap::eusa_clap::eusa_clap:

hopefully u can pee on your own too, then ur set (you wouldn't believe how many forum member need help peeing)


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

poutanen said:


> That makes two of us... actually most people I meet in Calgary don't have plans to move away. :icon_scratch:


Ya for the time being there are not many places i would leave here for. Maybe some where with longer seasons but that seems unlikely.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

snowklinger said:


> :eusa_clap::eusa_clap::eusa_clap:
> 
> hopefully u can pee on your own too, then ur set (you wouldn't believe how many forum member need help peeing)


LOL, lets not get to far ahead here. I never got the shake down right. I told them i either need a coach for that or someone to shake it for me. Its the small things in life that make a person happy and having someone else hold my hose while i put out imaginary fires is what brings me the most happiness.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Justin said:


> LOL, lets not get to far ahead here. I never got the shake down right. I told them i either need a coach for that or someone to shake it for me. Its the small things in life that make a person happy and having someone else hold my hose while i put out imaginary fires is what brings me the most happiness.


the problem I have is alcohol's effect on the shake....it turns such a simple procedure into the vietnam war.


----------



## Lady (Dec 13, 2012)

I put some info about argentinian resorts here: http://www.snowboardingforum.com/showthread.php?t=53059

I hope this helps you, enjoy my country!


----------



## RagJuice Crew (Apr 8, 2012)

Lady said:


> I put some info about argentinian resorts here: Bigger challenges outside Europe!! - Snowboarding Forum - Snowboard Enthusiast Forums
> 
> I hope this helps you, enjoy my country!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

snowklinger said:


> the problem I have is alcohol's effect on the shake....it turns such a simple procedure into the vietnam war.


a bloody mess that you never should have started?!?!?!?!?!


----------

